# Arthur Bennett Query



## bookslover (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if Arthur Bennett, the author/editor of the phenominally successful (7 printings in 5 years of the leather-bound version) _The Valley of Vision_ is still alive? Is he still Canon at St. Albans? Has done any other writing? Anything at all about him?


----------



## Herald (Apr 14, 2008)

"Anyone? Anyone?"

Do you like my Ben Stein impression?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2008)

Arthur Bennett was a Canon of St. Albans Cathedral, sometime Rector of Little Munden and Sacombe, Hertfordshire, and was for seventeen years a tutor in Biblical Theology and Christian Doctrine at All Nations Christian College. He died in October 1994 at the age of 79.

Source


----------



## bookslover (Apr 14, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Arthur Bennett was a Canon of St. Albans Cathedral, sometime Rector of Little Munden and Sacombe, Hertfordshire, and was for seventeen years a tutor in Biblical Theology and Christian Doctrine at All Nations Christian College. He died in October 1994 at the age of 79.
> 
> Source



Thanks, Andrew!


----------

